# Can rats have peppermint leaves?



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a peppermint plant that is thriving and since it's in a pot, I'm thinking of bringing it inside to keep in the rat room. I'm hoping it might make the room smell fresh, but I don't want it to harm my rats. I also was wondering if maybe they could have a bit of peppermint.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

I heard somewhere that some people use peppermint as a _repellent_ for rats...


----------



## ratfriends (May 16, 2014)

the rat fan club has a source of all plants that are poisonous to rats and doing ctrl+f helps you find certain plants. peppermint wasn't listed, so it's probably fine.


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe I have read that peppermint is edible but pennyroyal mint isn't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks ratfriends. 

I gave my girls a small amount of fresh peppermint leaves (they each got a bit of a nibble). Mixed reactions... Eevee seemed to really like it, but everyone else was happy with just a taste. Can't say I blame them. A little goes a long way, lol.

Dinoclor, I use leaves of my peppermint to make tea. It's perfectly edible. I even chew on the leaves every once in a while. It doesn't taste good at the time, but it leaves a very refreshing feel. I've never heard of pennyroyal mint, but I found this about it.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/natural-health/pennyroyal-safety.aspx#axzz332u6Ffdu


----------



## Evandro (Sep 17, 2020)

I also read peppermint was suppose to drive them away, but I have two female twisters and they just love it! They can't get enough! They must have the freshest breath among their kind! Lol


----------



## goddessin (12 mo ago)

My rats eat a mint leaf daily. One absolutely loves it, like he snatches it from my hand, the other 4 take it, but don't seem to care one way or the other


----------

